# Red Recaro Seats (ALL DONE) Pics Page 6



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Had a few hours off so thought it would be rude not to do a quick test fit and drive before all the cleaning and fitting :wink:

Someone will have to tell me how to get out of them without looking like a **** :lol:

All ready to go









4 bolts 2 connectors and it's out, resistor cap in to fool the air bag









Car has now taken over garage






















































I so want to whip everything out and just chuck the new stuff in but I want to do it right the first time so a day cleaning then in it goes. :wink:


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

man those rims look good.

oh the seats aren't bad either :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I know there was a lot of people saying too much red etc etc, but I actually really like that 8)

Nick


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

* Looking good*

Hoggy.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

They look awesome mate 8) Im jealous


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ta very muchly for the comments I'm very happy with the look and the seat feel lush driving.

Still look like a complete cock getting out of it so think I need to practice a bit :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice James, I thought it may be "too" much red, but actually I think that will look fantastic. I may go from thinking you may have made a mistake to be being very envious instead. I do hope so 

I think you should be used to looking like a c**k, you absolute munter - just to get the balance of my post more normal :lol: :lol: :-* :-*

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Charlie said:


> Very nice James, I thought it may be "too" much red, but actually I think that will look fantastic. I may go from thinking you may have made a mistake to be being very envious instead. I do hope so
> 
> I think you should be used to looking like a c**k, you absolute munter - just to get the balance of my post more normal :lol: :lol: :-* :-*
> 
> Charlie


 [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :-* :-*


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I tell you what James - that's going to look absolutely awesome when you've finished it and you're right, don't rush it - do it right and you will just not want to get out the car, well you probably won't be able to until you've learnt how. :lol: :lol:

Nice one mate, really pleased for ya!! :wink:

Graham

Oh and by the way, I'm not ignoring your PM's, twice I've tried to reply and twice I pressed the submit button and the forum threw me out, I had to log back in and of course the message vanished so I gave up in the end. :evil: :evil:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Oh and by the way, I'm not ignoring your PM's, twice I've tried to reply and twice I pressed the submit button and the forum threw me out, I had to log back in and of course the message vanished so I gave up in the end. :evil: :evil:


Was somewhat puzzled


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

James you big [email protected]

They look bloody great. Really do.... [smiley=bigcry.gif] Can you find me a pair just the same?


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

They look fantastic matey, love them. Not so keen on the black hoops though, silver would have broke up the redness :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Great stuff


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

basky said:


> Not so keen on the black hoops though, silver would have broke up the redness :wink:


Basky just stick your head round the monitor a second ....

Thats it stay there..... [smiley=rifle.gif]

:wink:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: [smiley=behead.gif] I'll get me coat [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

basky said:


> :lol: :lol: [smiley=behead.gif] I'll get me coat [smiley=juggle.gif]


Bloody right you should, I have black roll hoops too on my red TTR 

James obviously saw mine and thought they were so awesome he copied me, bit like he did with the black hardtop :roll: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks great the best way to get out is to slide the seat all the way back on the runners then put your hand on the sill lift your arse and roll out  
What ae you doing with your standard seats :?:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looks great the best way to get out is to slide the seat all the way back on the runners then put your hand on the sill lift your arse and roll out
> What ae you doing with your standard seats :?:


Cheers for "getting out" info mate regards the original seats I'm leaning towards keeping them because "if" I did ever sell her the seats would make more out the car than added value left in, Plus they dont seem to be making much at the moment.

Are you after some ?


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks alright I suppose 8) :wink:


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't think you should be allowed to post pic's like that  how can we all compete with those seats ? [smiley=bigcry.gif] life ain't fair !!!! Looking nice though mate can't wait to see it all in  ps would still look better in a silver roadster


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Looks spot on James. The red really matches the brilliant red of your car [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

SJ


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Just spent three hours loving, cleaning and cleansing all the bits except the seat frames in my kitchen. 

Will be all done and in late tomorrow afternoon.... excited (sad but true)


----------



## Roller83 (Dec 18, 2010)

Jam man... I gotta admit I was deeply concerned it would be far too much red...

But I think the black roll guards and all the black trimmings around where the roof goes in really break it up well...

I think it's gonna look top drawer!!!! not as nice as if u sold em to me for my black coupe... But still


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Roller83 said:


> Jam man... I gotta admit I was deeply concerned it would be far too much red...
> 
> But I think the black roll guards and all the black trimmings around where the roof goes in really break it up well...
> 
> I think it's gonna look top drawer!!!! not as nice as if u sold em to me for my black coupe... But still


I think when it all goes in it _might_ be a little bit too much but I will drive it and see how I go on then make adjustments I'm not keen on the steering wheel but it's cleaned up beautiful so I feel I must give her a chance I might love it and if a few of my friends on here hate it well all the better :wink: :lol:

I know I got real issues because I keep going to look at it


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> Roller83 said:
> 
> 
> > Jam man... I gotta admit I was deeply concerned it would be far too much red...
> ...


Well if it looks too much just change one seat :lol:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Sorry don't like, To To To much red. I will buy them if you want to sell :lol: Bloody fantastic, well done for sticking with them mate.


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

I think it looks amazing but I think the red wheel will be too much and I think they look cheap, black wheel with red stitching will keep it looking nice and classy.

Anyway just my thoughts which really don't matter as long as you like it


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

They look fantastic mate, i only need to sell about another thousand t-shirts and I'll get mine


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Really looks fab with the black accents...great job! Looking forward to the finished pics


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Nem said:


> I know there was a lot of people saying too much red etc etc, but I actually really like that 8)
> 
> Nick


DITTO LOVE IT !!!!!!! Told you i'd pull off nicely !!


----------



## jordan26 (Feb 16, 2011)

They look really good  the red on read is a lot on the eyes on first glance, but i think its a really nice Look.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

All i can say is NIIIICE ! 8)


----------



## scott_johnson (Aug 5, 2008)

I recon purple Recaros would look better in yours... In fact, i think we should just swap  lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

scott_johnson said:


> I recon purple Recaros would look better in yours... In fact, i think we should just swap  lol


Your seats are almost radioactive scott :wink:

Anyway having a lay down as Im on nights today and Im suffering from getting back bastard bit of door card rubber bit back in syndrome

Been a great morning she is getting there door cards are out (one back in) seats are out carpet has been shampooooooooed and is just drying out nicely , I'm LOVING IT :-* :-* :-*


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

Looks amazing! the black bars behind the seats go very good too! very smart indeed...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

c'mon get the rest of it in the car then !!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> c'mon get the rest of it in the car then !!


OK OK Im going out in a minute.....


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> Im suffering from getting back bastard bit of door card rubber bit back in syndrome


fit the rubber to the door card and then when fitted fit the rubber to the car, best way i have found after many many door card rubber fights [smiley=bomb.gif]

oh yes  looking sweet m8 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> > Im suffering from getting back bastard bit of door card rubber bit back in syndrome
> 
> 
> fit the rubber to the door card and then when fitted fit the rubber to the car, best way i have found after many many door card rubber fights [smiley=bomb.gif]


 A bit of WD40 on the rubber will also help but make sure you have it fitted 100% correctly as I have seen a lot of TTs with the paint rubbed from the door shut due to in correct fitting


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> > Im suffering from getting back bastard bit of door card rubber bit back in syndrome
> 
> 
> fit the rubber to the door card and then when fitted fit the rubber to the car, best way i have found after many many door card rubber fights [smiley=bomb.gif]


 A bit of WD40 on the rubber will also help but make sure you have it fitted 100% correctly as I have seen a lot of TTs with the paint rubbed from the door shut due to in correct fitting


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I haven't got a multi spline bit [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]

NOT HAPPY [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## gary (May 25, 2009)

Awesome looking motor mate, those seats do look good but I think I would need to take pain killers for me back getting in out, must be getting old. One of the best looking on here.  
Gary


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for all the niceeeee comments folks makes me feel it's all worthwhile

Still having a tantrum about not having a multi spline bit for the steering wheel that will have to wait until tomorrow now because although not to everyone's taste the steering wheel has come up really well and looks great in the flesh so I want to put it in and give it a chance rather than just dismiss it out of hand.

Everything is in apart from that and the gear knob that went in but came straight back out because Charlie's is sooo much better for his R8 shift gate.

Will post up some pictures when it's complete tomorrow, seats look great from behind much like my ex :wink:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

sometimes you can get away with a standard torx bit in the multispline bits.. car looks nice.. I see you have a large front car parking area!... is that because you have a corner house and a double garage? :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I would think that an allen key may fit.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

GunnerGibson said:


> sometimes you can get away with a standard torx bit in the multispline bits.. car looks nice.. I see you have a large front car parking area!... is that because you have a corner house and a double garage? :lol:


 :lol: Stalker


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

stevecollier said:


> I would think that an allen key may fit.
> Steve


I thought about trying to budge it with an allen or torx Steve but thought better of it I will pop down to the local tool place and get one tomorrow after I wake up from a nights hard work :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

jamman said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> > sometimes you can get away with a standard torx bit in the multispline bits.. car looks nice.. I see you have a large front car parking area!... is that because you have a corner house and a double garage? :lol:
> ...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > I would think that an allen key may fit.
> ...


Going to work may be a blessing in disguise..stroll round the workshops may pay dividends.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

GunnerGibson said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > GunnerGibson said:
> ...


They are not red you munt pig more an oribble brown :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Jamman,

are you in to topiary?










apologies to digress...

looking forward to a few shots of your engine bay as well


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

GunnerGibson said:


> Jamman,
> 
> are you in to topiary?
> 
> ...


Oh you seen my bush thingy :lol: (sounds rude isn't ment to be)

Some cheeky little skank stuck a for sale sign in it the other month trouble was I was just coming home while he was doing it :lol:

OK TTFN off for 40 winks


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

jamman said:


> I haven't got a multi spline bit [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> NOT HAPPY [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Lol lol lol i went to the local halfords and then the corner part depot to find one to get the seats out...an hour later and half the shop in my passanger foot well and all was sorted..14.99 from draper


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jamman said:


> ...OK TTFN off for 40 winks


Shhhhhhhh!

Talking in a very hushed voice now so as not to wake the poor bloke up, I thought I would have a bit of fun and swop his lovely red seat out for one of mine so from this:










to this










But then I thought nope, not garish enough so I whipped the purple seat out of scott_johnson's roadster (if I get it back in time I'm sure he won't notice :wink: ) and thought Yay, perfect.










Don't say anything though, lets just see if he notices when he wakes up. :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
:lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Red seat with black seat cushions. 8)


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

When he wakes up, tell him it looks great, much as I suspected, and to put the red steering wheel in, it will look brilliant, and really be the final touch


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Woke up feel like crap went out to the car and some fecker has nicked my seats and left radioactive purple in their place 

I'm guessing you had 30 minutes spare today my ol' mate Graham


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Think purple looks the best!

Sent from my iPoop4 Ya Son's Of Biscuits


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The silver looks great


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jamman said:


> Woke up feel like crap went out to the car and some fecker has nicked my seats and left radioactive purple in their place
> 
> I'm guessing you had 30 minutes spare today my ol' mate Graham


Nah, I just felt that I had been neglecting you recently by not answering your PM's so I thought that I'd make up for it - so much so that if you go back outside to your G A Y car you'll find I finished it off for you - couldn't be doing with waiting for all this hoovering and shampooing of carpets malarky. :lol: :lol:










Gonna look cool mate. Oh by the way, I bought a red TT armrest for it from the TT Shop while I was over there the other day so you owe me 250 sobs. :roll:

Graham


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Nope still not liking the wheel... but awesome PS :wink:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Think it will all look great without the steering wheel, the wheels toooooooooooo much :? 
Just my opinion :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I hear you all about the steering wheel but it has just cleaned up soooo well and is such good quality and condition that I think I have to give it a chance (I am weird OCD like that)

Graham I have a arm rest it's black and you have missed the hand brake cover but must say very impressed :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well unlike James, I do have a splined socket for the steering wheel so I've just nipped back out (he never locks his bloody car!) and took the red steering wheel off and put the black one back on and added the red handbrake - keeping the red arm rest though. :wink:










Graham


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Graham,

Have you installed an extra steering wheel whilst he's not been looking?? :lol:

Mike


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Love_iTT said:


> Well unlike James, I do have a splined socket for the steering wheel so I've just nipped back out (he never locks his bloody car!) and took the red steering wheel off and put the black one back on and added the red handbrake - keeping the red arm rest though. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh thats better, I can take the shades off now 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Looks lush


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Graham, you don't by chance do those spot the difference pictures you sometimes find in those freebie msgazines that come inside those expensive magazines, do ya?

Sent from my iPoop4 Ya Son's Of Biscuits


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Have you got all your bits in now James? I keep looking for the updated pics. :?

When were you going over to The TT Shop as I was going to see if I could get the day off work and meet you over there - mine needs a wheel alignment so I could book it in for that at the same time.

Graham


----------



## scott_johnson (Aug 5, 2008)

Genius Graham!!

And enough of the Radioactive!! LoL! Purple is deffinately the new red!

Out of interest, how much you pay for the red set?

Im toying with selling mine, their doing my neck and back in 

How much you rekon i could get for them in full swaps with someones standard black heated normal seats / knee pads etc?

SJ


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

i'm not a fan of the Roadster or the QS Recoros

but if i HAD to have one this is EXACTY what i woukd want....well done looks just the job


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mikeat45 said:


> i'm not a fan of the Roadster or the QS Recoros
> 
> but if i HAD to have one this is EXACTY what i woukd want....well done looks just the job


Thank you Mike I think (?) that's a compliment


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Have you got all your bits in now James? I keep looking for the updated pics. :?
> 
> When were you going over to The TT Shop as I was going to see if I could get the day off work and meet you over there - mine needs a wheel alignment so I could book it in for that at the same time.
> 
> Graham


I'm going to let you know when Im over there mate dont worry about that was going over this week but work went crazy so had to cancel.

Still trying to find a spline bit just going out now to hunt one down.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

scott_johnson said:


> Im toying with selling mine, their doing my neck and back in


Really I did a lot of miles in mine yesterday with Ola and found them very comfortable

Still look like a wally getting out of them though


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

jamman said:


> mikeat45 said:
> 
> 
> > i'm not a fan of the Roadster or the QS Recoros
> ...


yes it most certainly was (a compliment) .......i bet it looks even beter looking from he inside out......Mike


----------



## scott_johnson (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah they do my neck in as im 6'4 and they dont sit low enough in the mounts so have to bend my whole body to see under the roof. I also weight train so my backs way too wide to fit into the upper bolsters. So all in all are pretty useless for someone my size  lol. Your probs thinking... so why did you buy it? Well the answer being i love pole positions and the test drive was only for 5 mins so didnt really bother me at the time!!!

But yeah, if someone came along and offered me cash and their full black heated leather with door cards etc to swap id be tempted 

I was told you can buy new skins for them also... So if purple aint your thing, a nice set of black alcantara could work!


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Red interior looks great and I would keep the red steering wheel.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

you not got it all finished then ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> you not got it all finished then ?


I have a multi spline bit [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

mikeat45 said:


> i'm not a fan of the Roadster or the QS Recoros


Ooops! Looks like I'm buggered then. :lol: :lol:

Nice one James, I bet the new wheel is on already then. :wink:

Graham


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> mikeat45 said:
> 
> 
> > i'm not a fan of the Roadster or the QS Recoros
> ...


Yep and believe it or not I LOVE IT I hate it when people say this but it looks better in the flesh than in the pictures the stitching looks great on it (GOD IM SAD)

Just uploading some pics


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

scott_johnson said:


> Yeah they do my neck in as im 6'4 and they dont sit low enough in the mounts so have to bend my whole body to see under the roof. I also weight train so my backs way too wide to fit into the upper bolsters. So all in all are pretty useless for someone my size  lol. Your probs thinking... so why did you buy it? Well the answer being i love pole positions and the test drive was only for 5 mins so didnt really bother me at the time!!!
> 
> But yeah, if someone came along and offered me cash and their full black heated leather with door cards etc to swap id be tempted
> 
> I was told you can buy new skins for them also... So if purple aint your thing, a nice set of black alcantara could work!


You can get new side mounts from recaro that let the seats sit lower in the car they need a bit of modding but well worth it IMOP I have changed the side mounts in both the qS and yellow feels so much better


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jamman said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > mikeat45 said:
> ...


Doesn't matter what other people think or say mate - your car, your money - simples.

Looking forward to the pics mate, come on, hurry up. :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Yeah, come on Mate. We need more pics 

SJ

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S	2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You can get new side mounts from recaro that let the seats sit lower in the car they need a bit of modding but well worth it IMOP I have changed the side mounts in both the qS and yellow feels so much better


Think I must have just hit lucky with these because at 178 cms they are bang on for me


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ok everything is done as I think I have already said the gear knob went in and came straight back out because I love Charlie's Shitgate/Gear Knob set up toooo much.

Really happy with everything including "that" steering wheel.

All thoughts are welcome good and bad wont make a blind bit of notice so fire away x x




































































































See Gunner garage doors are shitty brown not red :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Really impressive now all put together, but still think the wheel is too much and somewhat cheapens the overall look.

(black with red stiching would look the dogs)


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

FantasTTic, especially 'that' steering wheel :wink:

No way does it cheapen the look IMO. Its OEM, it matches, and for me, without it, the cabin would lose a part of the 'Wow' factor.

One thing thoough, you will now need to get a red pad for your arm-rest :!:

Good job and well done 8)


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Your car is mint - Shame about your face being so ugly.

Love it!!!

Doesn't look like a couple of sting rays joy riding your motor at all


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

frakay100 said:


> Your car is mint - Shame about your face being so ugly.
> 
> Love it!!!


It's all about balance muntpig x x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looking 8) mate not to much red as some thought it might be


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

That looks fantastic James, the more you do to your car to make it look better, the less people will be distracted by your face :lol: :lol:

Love it

Charlie


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

very nice, love the colour combos they look great. very jealous of the seats. you should definitly get a lower v6 grill would set the front of nicely. oh and dont change the armrest to red ever the black and red leather sit nice together.
Jay


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

jays_225 said:


> you should definitly get a lower v6 grill would set the front of nicely. oh and dont change the armrest to red ever the black and red leather sit nice together.
> Jay


Already working on the grills something that I picked up a little while ago a bit different I will put them in hopefully they will work if they dont the V6 type will go in.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks awesome I was wrong about the steering wheel, it complete's the look 8)


----------



## scott_johnson (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks fu**ing sick!! Well done that man!!

I NEED RED RECAROS!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gotta say it looks a whole lot better than I'd imagined... 8)

Good on you for sticking to yer guns.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Two words: F'in sweet!!!!!

cheers


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Looks ace


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

At the risk of sounding like a sheep...

Looks stunning mate, and I like the wheel - completes the look IMO.

When do we get a how too on the built in laptop (on my phone so I assume it's a laptop in your footwell)! :lol:

8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

tricklexxx said:


> When do we get a how too on the built in laptop (on my phone so I assume it's a laptop in your footwell)! :lol:
> 8)


Ahhh my little baby Dell that was there from deleting the fault codes after I had resistored the front seat airbags off and changed the steering wheel.
(I may have forgotten to remove it :roll: )


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

James, absolutely stunning mate. It looks as though it was meant to be like that if that makes sense. This is how mine came from the factory - grey leather SW as well.










Virtually the same shot and yours looks perfect.










I'll have to get myself a grey centre arm rest now. :lol:

Well done mate, you should be really proud of what you've done to make this an awesome looking TTR. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

jamman said:


> Already working on the grills something that I picked up a little while ago a bit different I will put them in hopefully they will work if they dont the V6 type will go in.


Please don't tell me you have bought those minging metal grilles and are planning on painting them black??

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Charlie said:


> Please don't tell me you have bought those minging metal grilles and are planning on painting them black??
> 
> Charlie


Yep Gloss x x


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

looks really good i like it alot


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks really good!


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

if you got the metal grills from ebay then you must be the person that outbid me  
cars looking amazing mate


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

sierra said:


> if you got the metal grills from ebay then you must be the person that outbid me
> cars looking amazing mate


Sorry :wink:

I think they will work gloss black but time will tell


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

thats fine mate, if you dont like them let me know :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Will do mate


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Ok everything is done as I think I have already said the gear knob went in and came straight back out because I love Charlie's Shitgate/Gear Knob set up toooo much.
> 
> Really happy with everything including "that" steering wheel.
> 
> ...


jamman, i officially h8 you ya pompous stuck ya own butt of a pratt!!!!!!! that is one AWESOME looking lady sir and yes i know it has cost you mega bucks but am green as foot with jelousy m8. wd she is a cracker!!!! ps red with black stitching would have been just wrong.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Dont know about megabucks I think that term is reserved for the big turbo etc boys

but thank you Gaz (I think) :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Dont know about megabucks I think that term is reserved for the big turbo etc boys
> 
> but thank you Gaz (I think) :lol:


was jokin on the abuse m8.........but am footing green here she is lovely


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Ahh Gazzer, the prodigal son returns!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

GORGEOUS MATE !!! 8)

Looks stunning !!!


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Jamman, I think your latest mod is taking things a touch too far...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't tell me you have bought those minging metal grilles and are planning on painting them black??
> ...


9005 satin 30% bud.......will look so much better than gloss


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

GunnerGibson said:


> Ahh Gazzer, the prodigal son returns!


returns???? can hardly get onto forum now without saying 25 hail get foots and 4 up yours whilts doing a rain dance round a dandylion that is having sex with a wandering hedge pig on steroids and wearing shades singing i get a pri*k out of you!!!
yes its me gunny


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Nope google translator isn't working :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


Ok I shall try that on one, the plain gloss
on the other and the QS metallic black on the other.

no doubt I will then get them mixed up :lol:

Thanks for all the comments gents has made my day cheers


----------



## Roller83 (Dec 18, 2010)

Jam... I gotta say. Even after my thoughts of it will b too much red. I reckon it looks the nads mate. Seriously.

I'm wondering if just to add to the red black theme if mayb a v6 spoiler lip in black would look really really nice.

What ya reckon mate?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Roller83 said:


> Jam... I gotta say. Even after my thoughts of it will b too much red. I reckon it looks the nads mate. Seriously.
> 
> I'm wondering if just to add to the red black theme if mayb a v6 spoiler lip in black would look really really nice.
> 
> What ya reckon mate?


Think I will offer one up next time I'm down The TT Shop and see what it would look like...... more bloody money down the TT drain :lol:

ALL YOUR FAULT :wink:


----------



## Roller83 (Dec 18, 2010)

jamman said:


> Roller83 said:
> 
> 
> > Jam... I gotta say. Even after my thoughts of it will b too much red. I reckon it looks the nads mate. Seriously.
> ...


Speculate to accumulate me old china plate


----------



## ClassyCalvin (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice mate. Are these from a QS, or did you require any mounting brakets to fit em? Cheers


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

No they were an expensive option on a V6 Roadster.

Bolt straight on nothing else needed.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Car looks fantastic James. One of the best roadsters i've ever seen period ,love the beebs!! Welcome to the world of the racing seat....  Nothing better, just totally makes the whole driving experience. 

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Don't mention the beebs they had to go when I had the Porsche big red brakes fitted [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## rhys57 (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks good mate


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> Don't mention the beebs they had to go when I had the Porsche big red brakes fitted [smiley=bigcry.gif]


AH no!!!  know how you feel, I sold my LM's a little while ago!! which i hadn't! they were audi fitment but they wouldn't have fitted my TT!! Glad ive got nice wheels standard on my QS one less excuse to spend hard earned on  Looking forward to seeing your Roadster at a TT meet one day!

Damien.


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Did you always have a red roadster? Or am I needing more coffee.

either way the red is awesome.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jamman said:


> Don't mention the beebs they had to go when I had the Porsche big red brakes fitted [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Should have gone for the Tarox B32 6 pots mate they will fit with the BBS LMs using a 3 mm spacer


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

You are seriously going to spoil James day now. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> You are seriously going to spoil James day now. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Nah not at all love my Porsche brakes and after all at £450 they were cough a bargain 

Was a bit of an eye opener just how much better the car handles with the OZ Racing wheels on.

I do like yellows pukka LMs a lot


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I had a set of pork cayenne calipers, Corey Jones AKA major rip off artist at former before went bust "quattronics" decided he would go bust a week before fitting them to my car. Not to mention stripping his customers cars for parts to settle his debts!!  
Sorry bad memory. Hope the guy rots in hell.

Damien.


----------



## ClassyCalvin (Aug 28, 2011)

jamman said:


> No they were an expensive option on a V6 Roadster.
> 
> Bolt straight on nothing else needed.


Cheers lad. Are these extinct, or can they be sourced online? :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ClassyCalvin said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > No they were an expensive option on a V6 Roadster.
> ...


They were also fitted to a limited addition 225 roadster and the qS you see them in the for sale section on here and on ebay I got a set for my roadster they are easy to strip and have the shells repainted if they are not the correct colour


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just a brilliant seat!! mind you iv'e become OCD even polishing the backs of my QS seats!! 

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just a brilliant seat!! mind you iv'e become OCD even polishing the backs of my QS seats!! 

Damien.


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

jamman said:


> Ok everything is done as I think I have already said the gear knob went in and came straight back out because I love Charlie's Shitgate/Gear Knob set up toooo much.
> 
> Really happy with everything including "that" steering wheel.
> 
> ...


quoted for brilliance.simply stunning. love the car and the seats, door cards and seats and wheel work so well. who did the leather work.

Matt


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

James, that looks the mutts nuts mate  8)


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Best looking soft top I've seen, think its made my mind up for the spring. :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ta very muchly Matt et all, leather extras was something called the custom pack an Audi option.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ClassyCalvin said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Theres a pair in the for sale section


----------

